# 1144 Stressproof



## ddickey (Apr 16, 2017)

Just wanted to say how nice this stuff turns. Now if they just made something other than round.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 16, 2017)

SWEET!!! 

Nice stuff to cut on if you need that extra strength out of it.  It is also offered in Turned, Ground and Polished, too. 

I keep a few pieces on hand just for that special project.  Speedy Metals is where I buy my stuff from.  Ken


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2017)

+1 - 1144 is one of my favorite steels to turn and it is strong enough to use for most stuff without heat treating it, although you can if needed.


----------



## xplodee (Apr 17, 2017)

What surface speed are you running it and what kind of rake? I never have luck turning 1144 nicely with HSS tools. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## mikey (Apr 18, 2017)

Not sure what DDickey is using but I rough at 60 SFM and finish with light cuts at my lathe's max speed. My side and end relief angles are 15 degrees, side rake 22 degrees and back rake 18 degrees. Nose radius is 1/64". Rough slow, finish fast, sulfur-based cutting oil. The trick with 1144 is to get the heat out of the cut fast, which is why the rake angles are what they are.

1144 has to be rigidly held; it won't cut clean between centers but when held in a 3 jaw on one end and a good live center it will cut nicely with the above tool.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 18, 2017)

I turned at ~375 RPM with .0025/rev feed rate for roughing. Sped it up (750 rpm) for final cuts with a .00012/rev feed rate. I use a water soluble oil which really absorbs heat well so no problems there. Used an Arthur Warner HSS insert. 11 +degree relief angle and also a 1/16" radius. Maybe I'll try less radius like Mike next time.


----------



## xplodee (Apr 18, 2017)

mikey said:


> Not sure what DDickey is using but I rough at 60 SFM and finish with light cuts at my lathe's max speed. My side and end relief angles are 15 degrees, side rake 22 degrees and back rake 18 degrees. Nose radius is 1/64". Rough slow, finish fast, sulfur-based cutting oil. The trick with 1144 is to get the heat out of the cut fast, which is why the rake angles are what they are.
> 
> 1144 has to be rigidly held; it won't cut clean between centers but when held in a 3 jaw on one end and a good live center it will cut nicely with the above tool.



That's a lot of rake! Ok will try it again. What are the benefits of 1144 versus a more conventional steel like 1215 for ordinary parts?


----------



## mikey (Apr 18, 2017)

Not really a lot. Standard relief angles for machine steel is 10-12, side rake is 12-18, and back rake is 8-15. My changes are just slightly more relief to reduce cutting forces and the increased side and back rake reduce forces and improve chip clearance ... a lot. I make up for the increased angles with a smaller nose radius for strength. This tool cuts easily - I can rough 1144 at 0.100" cuts (0.200" off the diameter) without work hardening the surface, then come back with a 0.003" finish cut and hold tolerances without problems.

If you just need steel for a project, 12L14 or 1215 will do fine. If you need increased hardness or tensile strength then 1144 is a good choice. I like it for tool post studs or when a post is in tension. Nah, I'll be honest and say that I probably use it inappropriately because I actually like this stuff. It has a nice satin finish that appeals to my eye.

This is a live center for my Sherline lathe. The body and arbor are 1144, the tip is O-1 tool steel. All pieces are "as turned" on my lathe - no sanding or polishing on any of them. All pieces were turned on my Sherline lathe. I suppose I can improve on the finish a bit more if I sanded it but I sort of like the way it looks.




Forgot to add, that's another piece of 1144 chucked up in the lathe.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Apr 22, 2017)

ddickey said:


> ... (750 rpm) for final cuts with a .00012/rev feed rate.  ...



That's gotta' be a typo.  750 rpm x .00012 = .09 inches per minute!


----------



## ddickey (Apr 22, 2017)

One to many zero's. .0012"/rev


----------



## benmychree (Apr 22, 2017)

Stressproof is wonderful stuff for many purposes, especially for precision screws and shafts with long keyways, where ordinary materials tend to warp.  Do not use it for shafts subject to high repeated torque loading (shock loading), as it will come apart in a fiberous fracture lengthwise.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Apr 22, 2017)

Ran a job in 4340 normalized stock yesterday, nice finish but chip control was problematic at best.
As mentioned 1144 turns and chips well, slightly more expensive then 1018 but if you have to make time with a finish requirement it is well worth the cost.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 22, 2017)

What would be equivalent but in square or rectangle shape? 4142?


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 22, 2017)

ddickey said:


> What would be equivalent but in square or rectangle shape? 4142?


Yep!  Not quite the same strength wise but probably close enough for us H-M.  Some places may carry 1040/45 in hex which could be another possible choice.  Depending on how long the hex needs to be, order stock big enough to cut a hex on.


----------



## Catcam (Apr 23, 2017)

ddickey said:


> I turned at ~375 RPM with .0025/rev feed rate for roughing. Sped it up (750 rpm) for final cuts with a .00012/rev feed rate. I use a water soluble oil which really absorbs heat well so no problems there. Used an Arthur Warner HSS insert. 11 +degree relief angle and also a 1/16" radius. Maybe I'll try less radius like Mike next time.


what diameter are you turn at the 375rpm?


----------



## ddickey (Apr 23, 2017)

1" if I remember correctly.


----------

